# Robute Guilliman Primarch of the Ultramarines Commission



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

*Robute Guilliman, Primarch of the Ultramarines, Lord of Ultramar Commission by Lil'Legend Studio​*




​_
"They shall be pure of heart and strong of body, untainted by doubt and unsullied by self-aggrandisement. They will be bright stars on the firmament of battle, Angels of Death whose shining wings bring swift annihilation to the enemies of Man. So it shall be for a thousand times for a thousand years, unto the very end of eternity and the extinction of mortal flesh."_

Guilliman Quote

Paints used: Vallejo, Reaper Master Series, Games Workshop Washes, Com Art Medea Airbrush Paints
Airbrush: Iwata CR Plus High Line
Paint Brushes: Rosemary & Co. Raphael 8040, Broken Toad Brushes


Bigger pics
W.I.P

Myles


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

that was quick, bloody awesome work, looks inspiring.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

That's just stunning. =) well played.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

I like the armour but it looks like some one out of captain scarlet or thunder birds is in it.
Also the marble is amazing. 
Sorry just the head.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Race Bannon stole Guilman's armor! LOL

Looks great. Nice to see commission work that's not 10 minutes of airbrushing and "done".


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

DaisyDuke said:


> I like the armour but it looks like some one out of captain scarlet or thunder birds is in it.


:laugh:!!!!

Wicked good paint job, that's an ornate model and easy to get too busy with colours.

As an aside about the pose and having nothing to do with the execution of the work, has anyone ever seen a Power Fist so gingerly hold something before?


----------



## Dorns Legacy (Nov 9, 2012)

Is that a conversion or what? if not how did you get it before its been released on FW?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

That....doesn't look like a conversion.


----------



## Dorns Legacy (Nov 9, 2012)

ikr, looks like some partial screenies from a WH World event that i seen which is why i was wondering how they got it before its even on pre-order on FW.


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

I think the painting is top notch, especially the marble.
I'm just not overly impressed with the model itself I'm afraid. Whilst you have done the flesh tones justice, the expression on the model is completely emotionless and without any dynamism. The pose is also pretty uninspiring, for the primarch of the poster boy legion of GW. I'm not sure if I'd purchase the model TBH.


----------

